# Points



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Got out for some phez today and for once we had pretty good luck. Sam ran down 4 of the 6 bagged. (We'll blame the 30 mph wind for the poor shooting.)

Locked down.









And again.









With a GWP it is sometimes hard to tell which end is which.







I had to tromp around in front of Sam to get this bird up. 2 of us had him covered when he came off the toe of my boot. To my knowledge he is still flying because we couldn't smack him. Arrruuuuugh........


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great pics. He looks like a superhero in his orange cape!!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I couldn't kill a bird to save my life today but managed to scratch 3 to the ground. Sam had his work cut out to round 'em up and the last chase in the stubble field was debatable who was going to win the race. The rooster was gaining on him after the first 100 yds. He pulled so many tail feathers that I think the bird just bled out.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome pictures! Good to see you had some luck on roosters! I've only been out once this year, but Remy pointed the birds so I was happy.

BTW, I notice you said you tromp around in front of the dog to get the birds up. Have you ever considered releasing him to flush the bird? I've been doing this with Remy, especially in the thick cover like cattails.

When we were out a couple weeks ago, Remy locked up tight in a patch of cover. I walked up around him, tromped around for a bit, and nothing flushed. So I walked back to my dog and released him to relocate. He followed the bird 50 more yards to another patch of cattails, where he again locked up. Much like before, I walked in, tromped around, but failed to flush the bird. So I walked back to Remy and released him.

He blazed into the cattails, and within 3 seconds a roosters flushed and was in the bag.

I know there are some reservations to letting pointing dogs flush birds, but so far any fears I've had have been unfounded. Remy's first instinct still is to point. Did we have some bumped birds? Yes, but he's only 1 1/2 years old, so I'm not too riled up about it. More often than not, however, Remy points and holds unless I tell him otherwise.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> BTW, I notice you said you tromp around in front of the dog to get the birds up. Have you ever considered releasing him to flush the bird? I've been doing this with Remy, especially in the thick cover like cattails.


You have done a good job on training. My boys don't have that degree of training, which would be ideal. Sam is 7 and self taught. It is extremely rare I get to do the flush. If he has the hot sent cone off the bird he will hold point until I release him (my command is "bust 'em"), but he will immediately relocate on his own if the bird slides out from the point. That is if he doesn't hear or see it go. If he hears it he will flush it. So there are some bumped birds but fewer sliders that escape by running. That isn't ideal but he has agreed that's way we should do it. And I'm just along to drive the truck for him so that's ok I guess. :rollin: I think a well trained dog will hold more birds on point but I think there are alot of other varibles that hold a bird too; weather, cover, pressure, all make a big difference how long the bird is willing to sit. Phez are sneaky SOBs.

It is a kick to look into the dogs eyes when he is locked up. The wheels are just spinning, they almost grin at you.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I hear ya! I'm really torn about this weekend. Of my three deer tags, I have one doe tag remaining that my wife really wants me to fill, but I'm just aching to get back out on some birds behind Remy. I have more fun watching him than shooting birds!!! What do you think: birds or deer? I've had a lot of folks tell me to just do both, but I don't have the time or the money for gas. Gotta pick one.


----------



## Buddy10 (Nov 2, 2010)

DS, that's easy - please your wife! You still have 6-7 weeks to chase birds! Happy wife, happy hunt!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Buddy10 said:


> DS, that's easy - please your wife! You still have 6-7 weeks to chase birds! Happy wife, happy hunt!


You make a valid argument... :wink:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Great pics. He looks like a superhero in his orange cape!!!


My super hero just keeps on them and flushes, makes an old man short of breath.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

encouraging a 1.5 year old pointing dog to flush is pretty risky IMO.

Once the dog gets a few seasons under its belt you can do it but always make a point of mixing it up sometimes you flush somtimes he does but only on command


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Bobm said:


> encouraging a 1.5 year old pointing dog to flush is pretty risky IMO.
> 
> Once the dog gets a few seasons under its belt you can do it but always make a point of mixing it up sometimes you flush somtimes he does but only on command


Thanks for the advice, but I've seen no adverse affects as of yet. Until I see something wrong I'll continue to do it. He hunted to full two days this weekend and never busted a bird unless commanded to. Even found and pointed a cripple we thought we'd lost. Kept it pinned down long enough for me to sneak up from behind it and grab it by the neck!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

After several years of not carrying the camera with me while doing walks, I finally started on Monday. First point caught on camera of my lab.










The end result of a beautiful November day.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Muskat, beautifull dog you have there and great pics. There is young guy from GF in the dog forum with a question on pointing labs. Maybe you could help him out, bet he'd appreciate it.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Dick, I looked in the Hunting Dog Forum but didnt see the thread - can you copy the link?

Thanks for the kind words on the dog! 4 years of hunting with her and Im still amazed and excited everytime she gets on a bird, points, finds, and retrieves a rooster.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

viewtopic.php?f=54&t=94979 XFactor has a pointing lab pup and was looking for advice.


----------

